# Pinconning mi race track



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Across from the pickle factory on M-13 be on the west side of 13 in between Almeda Beach Road and Newberg Road. Theres two good sized ponds. Stopped and talk to an older guy who said where the ponds are used to be a race track and thats all he knew. Was just wondering if anyone else knows anything about this just somthn that got me curious. Thinkn it was back probly in the 50's or so because theres full grown trees and heavy vegitation along with alota fish that are at there peak growth,bass and gills. Any info on this would be great


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

There used to be a snowmobile oval track on M13 somewhere near pinconning, my mind isn't as sharp as it used to be but it was on the west side of the road on a corner, I'll have to go up there and see where it was.


----------



## Walleye Monger (Jan 11, 2009)

There was a high banked snowmobile race track at the site with the two ponds. It was only used for one year if my memory serves me right.It was the cure all to the water plagued Pinconning Ice carnival. With so many cars on the ice and a northeast wind the water would rise thru the ice and cover the area. It didnt happen every year. But it was a mess when it did.I dont know who was behind it all, But the carnival move to the site on M-13 and I do remember the temps were warm and the track was muddy I think that was the end of the Pinconning Ice Carnival.


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

ah ok thanks for the input, how long ago was it when it was last used?


----------



## DeafBuck (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah right that place my grandpa plowed away the track . i dont know why they let destroy the track to pond and i never see they race that track just one year then abandon for few years so change to pond ....


----------



## Walleye Monger (Jan 11, 2009)

The track was only used for one year and it was 1970 to 1973. I have fished in those ponds. sunfish bluegills perch. Nothing of any size though. For a few years I did see a ice shack on the pond to the north. The last I knew Bishop Farms owned the property. It might be owned by the Mr Chips pickle station now. I see there trucks there alot.


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

Walleye Monger said:


> The track was only used for one year and it was 1970 to 1973. I have fished in those ponds. sunfish bluegills perch. Nothing of any size though. For a few years I did see a ice shack on the pond to the north. The last I knew Bishop Farms owned the property. It might be owned by the Mr Chips pickle station now. I see there trucks there alot.


The property in question is now owned by Bay View Foods. They use the old potato storage to store their brand of finished pickle products.( Mr. Chips)


----------

